# installer des jeu sur ipod



## ipodrémi (30 Janvier 2009)

je voudrais des conseils pour installer des jeux sur ipod j'en ai télécharger sur itunes mais je n'arrive pas à les mettre merci d'avance


----------



## wath68 (30 Janvier 2009)

Tu branches ton iPod,
tu vas sur l'onglet "Jeu",
tu coches "Synchroniser les jeux"
tu synchronises ton iPod,
et c'est tout.


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2009)

Sauf si tu t'es fait piéger et que les jeux que tu as acheté sur l'iTunes Store ne sont pas adaptés à ton modèle d'iPOD.

Sur l'iTunes Store il y a 2 types de "jeux pour iPOD"

1 - les jeux pour iPOD à molette cliquable
2 - les jeux et applications pour iPOD Touch et iPHONE

Ces 2 types de jeux sont incompatibles entre eux....

Si tu as acheté le type 1 et que tu as un iPOD Touch, tu ne pourras pas les installer. (idem si tu as acheté des jeux pour iPOD Touch et que tu as un iPOD à molette)

Si c'est le cas, il te reste à envoyer un mail au support d'iTunes et demander le remboursement. (Tu vas sur ton compte, puis historique d'achat, tu retrouves ma "facture" de cet achat et en face du titre du jeu acheté, tu clique "signaler un problème")


----------



## ipodrémi (30 Janvier 2009)

j'ai un ipod nano je dois téléchargé lequel alors ???


----------



## 217ae1 (30 Janvier 2009)

tu l'as téléchargé sur "jeux iPod" ou sur "app store" ?


----------



## DeepDark (30 Janvier 2009)

ipodrémi a dit:


> j'ai un ipod nano je dois téléchargé lequel alors ???


Tu doit acheter les jeux qui se trouvent dans la section "Jeux iPod" de l'iTunes Store (dans la liste de gauche)


----------



## ipodrémi (30 Janvier 2009)

dans jeu ipod


----------

